
Show HN: How far you can go with an electric car - DanFau
http://ev-range.net/#
======
steejk
Cool site, but important to note that the EPA range is not very accurate in
the real world. Would be interesting if better range approximations could be
made using topography etc.

~~~
DanFau
I thought about this and I need to have a good model for car to use
topography, speed etc. This will also increase a lot the compute time.

------
Overdrivr
Cool stuff ! Nice to see the range upgrade between Tesla s70 and s85

